# KDS detailing Platinum detail - Black Ford GT 400 + pictures



## Kelly @ KDS

Ladies and gentlemen you are about to view a KDS Platinum detail, so selecting some of your favorite refreshments , sit down get comfy and enjoy the journey

I started with over 1000 pictures and took many hours to condense down to what you are about to view :doublesho

First part of this write up is too say that this ended up with really nice twist to the outcome of this detail I carried out, the twist for myself to date has been the best motoring related day of my life, and an absolute pleasure to be involved in something so large and so special, more to come on that at the end 

The twist involves this lovely stately home and part of England's History

http://www.wiltonhouse.com/

and this company

http://www.jaykaybi.com/

More to come later :thumb:

The car a Ford GT in black :driver:

Some say it's not a true supercar but in my eyes it sure is.

The before condition pictures




















































































































































































































































The part of the process washes to wash/degrease the engine and engine bay compartment

Engine before photos
































































The engine was cleaned using Megs super degreaser and bilt hambers surfex HD jet wash set to 50 deg c

The during




























Here are the after shots

In these the spark plug cover is not factory and will cover this part later on :thumb:


























































































































































The next step was to remove the wheels to clean the suspension and brakes

The before shots









































































The during shots
































































And the after shots




































































































While the suspension was being cleaned and the wheels of the car it was time to sort the wheels out

Befores














































The during shots

The wheels were cleaned of the car to stop contamination back onto the car





































And waxed with this










And the afters of the car and on the car























































Now onto cleaning the cars bodywork

Rinsed and snow foamed





































Notice the rear bumper removed to wash fully and move to come later










Then rinsed off




























Repeat the snow foam process with the rear bumper refitted









































































Now to washing the bodywork














































Rinsed again










Then brought in side and blown dry




























And finally towel dried the last remaining water droplets










Next step was to remove the paint film from all over the car; the film was turning yellow and had done its job well but was looking a little sorry for its self

Some pictures of the old sticker marks I took before any processes carried out showing glue residue to





































Removal of paint film























































Swirls under the film NICE










The yellowing effect of the film










And removed










One side still left on to show the silver is dull due to the film










More swirls under the film










The next step was to photo the plastics as there all being removed and re-furbished

Wax bleed into the texture of the plastics as well as some poor finished/painted plastics




































































































Removal of the third high level brake light























































Then the plastics to be removed























































Swirls on the brake light



















Machining correction of the brake light



















50/50



















The plastics being cleaned / degreased keyed and re-painted























































And the plastics after, I will include the shots with them back on the car but of course they were not fitted until all of the cars correction and lsp was done.

Nice even clean texture


















































































End of part one

Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

Part 2

Now it was onto the bodyworks paint correction

Firstly paint depth readings which varied a lot




























Now down to the machine correction action :buffer:

Some of the equipment used during the process



















The Paint was super soft in places and marred very easily , also some areas were heating up very quickly so a switch to DA sander to keep temps down and added bonus of being able to get into the tight tricky areas too :thumb:

Before










After













































































































still needs refining



















still needs refining










Some Shots of the masking




























Random shots of the different equipment used in action :buffer:



























































































Reminder of what was under the paint film










All Plastics removed and the holes left behind mask from the inside to stop any dust entering the engine compartment



















more machining





































Scratch in the door air scoop



















waiting for refining










After refining



















Scratch on door tight by the mirror





































Scratch gone



















Onto the interior now

The before shots























































The during shots




























The after shots













































































































The leather case for service book etc lives in a string netting on the center tunnel so gets dirty so of course that HAD to be cleaned

before










during



















50/50 :lol:










and finished










After all the machine correction was done and the bodywork panel wiped down to remove any residue from the compound process , the next step was address the very low down stone chips on the parts of the car which did not have paint film protection .

Before



















During



















After



















We removed the rear bumper to be able to machine correct the bodywork covered by the bumper and machine correction the bumper full too .



















Plastics around exhausts looking dull










So strip down










Repainted and re-fitted




























And the last step before you get to see the final results 

There was no way after all the work that had gone into this detail could these be left like this as from the factory



















They were removed , acid dipped , washed , beed blast , wet sand top flat surface and then masked powder coat black , un masked, rubbed back down and a final top coat powder lacquer

before



















after acid dip to remove clear coat










after beed blast










After wet sand using 1200 grit and flat hard block










Then masked










Powder coat black



















unmasked and top coat lacquer










The finished item























































End of part 2

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

Part 3

The finished car and the twist :thumb:

The afters of the car first

Indoors shots under 3 different light sources


















































































































































































































































































































































































And the afters outside










































































































































































































































































































Hope you like 

Time taken 110 hours over 10 working days, detail carried out July 2009

The twist

Through the Piston head network I heard of a supercar meet/drive across the south of England going on which would end up at the Wilton House Grounds.

This was special invite only from a Guy on Piston heads to attend but only if your car fits the bill for such a special occasion. So that counts me out as I don't own a super car (yet).

The Piston head member that arranged the show told me that the owner of the Ford GT had been invited of course and it was confirmed by the owner when he collected his new shiny car that he was going to the full day's advents.

When he asked if I was going I said yes but only to the public midday onwards part of the show as I don't own a supercar 

Here is a link to the Piston head member who runs such shows

http://www.jaykaybi.com/

And a link to Wilton House website again

http://www.wiltonhouse.com/

So feeling a bit sorry for myself with all the manic long summer days detailing late into the night, working on many supercars and not being able to join in I thought that was that.

OH no the Saturday afternoon before the Sundays show (4pm to be exact) I get a call from the Ford GT owner saying do you want to be a passenger in the GT as a big thank you for what I had done to his car with regards to turning it around into the transformation seen .

Well you don't have to ask what my answer was do you :lol:

So Sunday arrives and I have to be at the owner's house in London for 5am

5:30 am sitting in the car waiting to set of










6am for first check point









































































First leg of the journey
































































Mr Jaykaybi himself

http://www.jaykaybi.com/










The very kind owner of the Ford GT










After a couple of re-fuel stops , which you had to be there just to see the faces of the staff at the motorway service stations as 100+ super and hyper cars all flooded in for fuel :doublesho

Second and secret part which was a hill climb



















Cars parked up at the hill climb
































































Queuing for the hill climb




























And finally at the grounds of Wilton House





































And last a video of the day






I am in the video, the Black GT going up the hill :thumb:

If you are the remotest bit into cars, it's a MUST that you buy tickets for this year's meet which will be bigger and better :driver:

And of course see some of the supercars there that I have detailed

Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk

Update since the car has been back for some more work since last year , and also got chance to film a couple of HD vidoes to :thumb:

The car since the first visit has done some la mans trips and a few PH meetings all with proper driving  :driver:

The car has been back to a Ford GT specialist for bumper delete which improves the lines of the car .

So when the car arrived we noticed that the rear clam did not have even shut lines after the bumper delete , so we pointed out the error to the customer and while looking closer at the panel gaps the sun decided to come out for a few moments and that is we KDS and the customer spotted extra added for free swirls around the area recently worked on by specialist :wall:

The plan of action was to book in for a KDS bronze detail to remove the swirls from the damaged area and a very light correction over the rest of the car to bring it up to scratch :thumb:

I also suggested that the wheels are refurbished to make the car perfect , i did show the owner on the first visit the bad paint finish on the wheels and then he told me that he had just had them refurbished and guess which company dont that :lol:

so here are a few more updated photos and 2 videos :thumb:

Lets start with the wheels

before KDS refurb but after specialist refurb (satin before and after)


















































































during refurb














































after refurb and much better finish now













































































































Now the panel gap issue

slightly tapering gap




























during adjustment










wheels off




























then better gap



















this is what the car bodywork condition from its la mans trip

you can see how the LSP is still working and the dirt has settled of the water droplets














































and straight to the afters with no rear bumper
















































































































































































































and lastly the HD vidoes , dont forget to select HD option











Thanks for viewing

Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## yetizone

Wow - what a write up! And a superb twist as you say. Wonderful to have all of your effort acknowledged in such a thoughtful way by the car owner :thumb:


----------



## ash888

Kelly, your work is amazing sir!
you definitely earned that treat.
Top Man.


----------



## OzMoSiS

definately worth the brew and the wait for the pics to load :thumb:


----------



## Edward101

Cracking work, perfect infact, great to see you had a nice surprise for the hard work on the car :thumb:


----------



## gally

WOW.

Imo the GT is up there with your best work due to the finished article rather than the defects removed.

Fantastic finish on a fantastic car.


----------



## dazzyb

amazing work done by urself, dont know how anyone coul say the GT isnt a supercar. 
wot a treat to go along to such an incredible meeting of the top supercars.
especially jealous of the carrera gt my all time favourite


----------



## Jen

what an amazing job, looks great. and loving the twist.


----------



## horned yo

Amazing write and again another brilliant Detail. Blown away by this. The Zonda i think is my fav car out of all them supercars


----------



## dubstyle

very nice work!

i bet the petrol stations made abit of money on that day.


----------



## SBerlyn

Fantastic job as ever, Kelly.

When (yes, when  ) I've got my supercar, I can assure you that you'll get the job of preparing it.

Thanks for taking the time to do the excellent writeup!

S


----------



## dsms

Outstanding work on all levels, just fantastic workmanship and the end result as usual!

-Dave


----------



## [email protected]

thats some job you did there hats off to you 

that we air DA you have is handy might look into one myself

white zonda is semi material :doublesho:doublesho


----------



## Guest

I'm utterly speehless.

Wow, just Wow.:thumb:


----------



## PJS

Superb results as always Kelly.


----------



## SamurI

Amazing results kelly.

Always enjoy reading your write-ups to see exactly what CAN be achived. I honestly belive your bluring the lines of detailing and restoration for the better.

Those plastic look fantasic and most importantly Factory!

Whats next?


----------



## pringle_addict

What a fantastic job and a lovely write up - very detailed - perfect!

Just from curiosity, what benefits/drawbacks does the air powered mirka have over a regular DA/Rotary? It looks like its used only for small areas - is it too aggressive for larger panels, or just the head's a bit small?


----------



## giblet

This thread made my laptop crash, but was worth it! Amazing work as always, if my lotto numbers ever come up i'll give you a call


----------



## ads2k

Bloody Hell Kelly that was EPIC ..... 

Incredible work and attention paid to a truly monsterous piece of automotive art.


----------



## Nanolex

Outstanding job, I'm truly amazed by the attention to the details! You've definitely deserved that passenger seat!


----------



## SubtleAggressiv

Amazing work. Never thought much of the Ford GT but I stand corrected.:argie:
I really really like the painted plastics, looks damn good :thumb: my friend was at that same show lol.

Once again, great work


----------



## Auto Detox

Oh yeah that's it right there dude !


----------



## *MAGIC*

Not bad for an afternoons work :lol: 

I must admit I am loving it when cars come in that require more than just correction like bits that need spraying and replacing its great and does the whole job much more justice :thumb:

I have a car in at the moment that is having a signature detail and requires paint, new bits and bobs and I love it :thumb:

Great job mate.

Robbie


----------



## ribena

awesome


----------



## gb270

Wow is the only word i will use


----------



## Perfection Detailing

Outstanding work Kelly and the attention to detail on the other parts really makes the detail, nice one mate.

Oh, and you lucky boy looks like you had a great day out with a very happy customer :thumb:

Neil


----------



## zedman

phenomenal stuff - as always!

quick q, the black spray you use, is that able to be used for fixing old plastic bumpers that are going white, faded and horrible?


----------



## superAndre

Speechless.Simply STATE OF THE ART.


----------



## Daniel C

Really enjoyed that write up. Awesome


----------



## elmafud

simply superb, where can i get that astral black vinyl and plastic paint looks to be good stuff? :thumb:


----------



## B&B Autostyle

As usual,mega work. The KDS posts just keep getting better,a joy to read.


----------



## Choc

I'm simply blown away! :thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Automake

Simply fantastic, an excellent write up with some great pics and your work is outstanding!


----------



## Carn

Truly inspirational work Kelly :thumb:

I may have missed it but what was the LSP used on this beauty?


----------



## Bo2007

epic write up and looks like a great day!


----------



## RandomlySet

wow! amazing! sod the staff, I bet even as a general member of the public driving on the motorway that would have been an awesome site to see!

Was there any "duplicate" cars? They all seem to be different (ie, 1 of each make/model)


----------



## marq.fcb

awesome job


----------



## Pymzola

Excellent job and an inspiration as always. Never met Kelly but a friend of his Jason showed me his website and ever since I have always checked out his works and videos. Such a pleasure to watch.

Makes me want to get out and clean my car as it's been a week lol. Weather looks like it's going to tip it down so no detailing for me this week end


----------



## 6FIEND

Simply outstanding writeup!
Great read, and yes that White Zonda is definitely jaw dropping as well!


----------



## PaulN

Smashing work :argie:

What has the GT40 been used for? Looks like Gumball type things by the state of it...

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## m4rkie23

That is an incredible day! Fairplay, your work is stunning.


----------



## juicy 666

Amazing job and amazing car! loving the orange diablo too!


----------



## Shug

On this photo:








I couldn't help but think thats what it'd be like if Ford made a GT taxi cab :lol:


----------



## Yoghurtman

PORN

all of it - porn!

The Car
The Detail
the Vid

:thumb:


----------



## spursfan

Kelly, jaw dropping stuff. will have to try to get there next year. Am on hols for this years


----------



## n_d_fox

Legend !


----------



## Rowan83

Wow, what an incredible write up and attention to detail. Bet you were ecstatic being able to ride in the GT and attend the supercar show! :thumb:

So many fantastic cars!! :argie:


----------



## Neil_S

Another great piece of work and an interesting write up :thumb:


----------



## details

Amazing pics what a selection! Do you use the mirka sander exactly like a dual action polisher?


----------



## JJ_

Looks like a great car some nice ferrari's and that orange slr is simply superb


----------



## GIZTO29

This is at the forefront of what ive seen on here or anywhere and beyond awesome or any other word you wanna mention. It mustve been a logistical nightmare planning the stops as the GT only does 74 miles on a full tank if driven quite hard! I watched Top Gear again on Dave the other day when Clarkson tested it.
Phil


----------



## 03OKH

"What would you like for your birthday Tony"

"A KDS platinum detail please darling"  

Awesome write up, thanks for sharing :thumb:

Tony


----------



## tuggers

A m a z i n g !!!


----------



## sim L

Absolutely stunning Kelly!
Very inspiring work, the twist at the end was also fantastic, well deserved!
I would love to have been driving down the motorway that day! :argie:


----------



## GlynRS2

Absolutely superb stuff :thumb:

Stunning car and a stunning detail


----------



## -tom-

simply stunning :argie:


----------



## FrazzleTC

Absolutely amazing work as always! Just phenomenal! What a great twist too!


----------



## scooby73

Superb detail, write-up and photo's too!!!!!:thumb:

Epic post with some fantastic cars!!:driver:


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

yetizone said:


> Wow - what a write up! And a superb twist as you say. Wonderful to have all of your effort acknowledged in such a thoughtful way by the car owner :thumb:





ash888 said:


> Kelly, your work is amazing sir!
> you definitely earned that treat.
> Top Man.





OzMoSiS said:


> definately worth the brew and the wait for the pics to load :thumb:





Edward101 said:


> Cracking work, perfect infact, great to see you had a nice surprise for the hard work on the car :thumb:


Thanks guys :thumb:



gally said:


> WOW.
> 
> Imo the GT is up there with your best work due to the finished article rather than the defects removed.
> 
> Fantastic finish on a fantastic car.


More like this too come , and a couple with more photos than this thread and HD videos



dazzyb said:


> amazing work done by urself, dont know how anyone coul say the GT isnt a supercar.
> wot a treat to go along to such an incredible meeting of the top supercars.
> especially jealous of the carrera gt my all time favourite


The have heard a few people say its not a true supercar and even alot of people say is it a new kit car version of the original :doublesho



Jen said:


> what an amazing job, looks great. and loving the twist.





horned yo said:


> Amazing write and again another brilliant Detail. Blown away by this. The Zonda i think is my fav car out of all them supercars


The Zonda is a one of made for the customer and has his initals on the badges



dubstyle said:


> very nice work!
> 
> i bet the petrol stations made abit of money on that day.


Actually that was one of the funniest things to watch , near on 100 super and hyper cars all hit the last fuel stop together , the faces staff :lol:



SBerlyn said:


> Fantastic job as ever, Kelly.
> 
> When (yes, when  ) I've got my supercar, I can assure you that you'll get the job of preparing it.
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to do the excellent writeup!
> 
> S


You dont have to own a supercar to use me you know 

Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

dsms said:


> Outstanding work on all levels, just fantastic workmanship and the end result as usual!
> 
> -Dave


Big Praise there indeed :thumb:

Thanks Dave 

There are only 2 guys/companys that i will look at the threads they write (due to my busy work load) and they are polish bliss and yourself and everytime impress me :thumb:

Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Reds

Yeah, it's not bad mate 



Great job on the GT Kelly. Pictures of your work on the various forums will only give a rough idea of what you can achieve. For potential customers to see what you do up close and personal must have filled your diary for a little while yet :thumb:


----------



## jaykaybi

Reds said:


> Yeah, it's not bad mate
> 
> 
> 
> Great job on the GT Kelly. Pictures of your work on the various forums will only give a rough idea of what you can achieve. For potential customers to see what you do up close and personal must have filled your diary for a little while yet :thumb:


Hehe.... I know what's in his diary....


----------



## karburn

Magnificent - that's the best description of your work on the GT. It was a borderline restoration! Thanks for sharing all of the event photos as well.

Top-notch work. Incredible attention to detail. The whole post is inspiring. :thumb:


----------



## Storry

Wow what an amazing turn around!


----------



## magpieV6

WOW!!!!! Pure porn!


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

pringle_addict said:


> What a fantastic job and a lovely write up - very detailed - perfect!
> 
> Just from curiosity, what benefits/drawbacks does the air powered mirka have over a regular DA/Rotary? It looks like its used only for small areas - is it too aggressive for larger panels, or just the head's a bit small?


The mirka sannders can be used for machine correction , in fact are lighter and much better to use than electric powered ones . :buffer:

will run slower and faster than electric machines and much smaller at getting in to tight spots as shown here :thumb: this write up will be more in depth / more photos and HD video too :doublesho










Look how small the air powered machines are










Now you cant get fully into these areas on the Murcies and found these to be the only way forward for true "Platinum Detail" correction

Using the edge of my finger to not rub the paint work with edge of sander (even thou sander body is a soft rubber)





































Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Miglior

Awesome work Kelly


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

ads2k said:


> Bloody Hell Kelly that was EPIC .....
> 
> Incredible work and attention paid to a truly monsterous piece of automotive art.





Nanolex said:


> Outstanding job, I'm truly amazed by the attention to the details! You've definitely deserved that passenger seat!





SubtleAggressiv said:


> Amazing work. Never thought much of the Ford GT but I stand corrected.:argie:
> I really really like the painted plastics, looks damn good :thumb: my friend was at that same show lol.
> 
> Once again, great work





Auto Detox said:


> Oh yeah that's it right there dude !





*MAGIC* said:


> Not bad for an afternoons work :lol:
> 
> I must admit I am loving it when cars come in that require more than just correction like bits that need spraying and replacing its great and does the whole job much more justice :thumb:
> 
> I have a car in at the moment that is having a signature detail and requires paint, new bits and bobs and I love it :thumb:
> 
> Great job mate.
> 
> Robbie





ribena said:


> awesome





gb270 said:


> Wow is the only word i will use





Perfection Detailing said:


> Outstanding work Kelly and the attention to detail on the other parts really makes the detail, nice one mate.
> 
> Oh, and you lucky boy looks like you had a great day out with a very happy customer :thumb:
> 
> Neil





zedman said:


> phenomenal stuff - as always!
> 
> quick q, the black spray you use, is that able to be used for fixing old plastic bumpers that are going white, faded and horrible?


thanks guys :thumb:

The plastic parts were paint with a paint from a local company , so you may not be able to pick up the paint near other areas .
The company is the old school large lorry delievery that comes to us once every 2 weeks and stocks loads different products .

Brown Brothers keep a good selection of paints for bumpers and plastics , their own brand bodyline and u-pol too :thumb:

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## coopersworks

Wow !


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

Daniel C said:


> Really enjoyed that write up. Awesome





elmafud said:


> simply superb, where can i get that astral black vinyl and plastic paint looks to be good stuff? :thumb:





B&B Autostyle said:


> As usual,mega work. The KDS posts just keep getting better,a joy to read.





Choc said:


> I'm simply blown away! :thumb::thumb::thumb:





Automake said:


> Simply fantastic, an excellent write up with some great pics and your work is outstanding!





Carn said:


> Truly inspirational work Kelly :thumb:
> 
> I may have missed it but what was the LSP used on this beauty?


Thanks guys

No you did not miss the LSP 

I did not post as it took me ages to write and forgot too and removed alot of photos from the write up before posting as it was getting way too long and confusing to work out were i had got too .

You may Notice that i dont post much about LSP , this is due to may too much "snake oil" as such with regards to lsp's giving this finish and that which on a photo will not show a difference form one to another .

This car and more to come of the platinum details have had the photos taken before lsp's after wipe down and i may point out that only on the lesser detail packages may we use a pre wax cleaner to enhance the look .

The ford GT had a 3 coats of zanio thats it , been back to use 4 times for clean over the year still beeding well a year on (its a garage queen thou).

will post more pictures soon as we have had it back to refurb the wheels PROPERLY as they were not the best finish before hand , and since last year the rear bumper has been removed to make it look more in keeping with the original , BUT the company who carried out the work has marked the rear of the car and left large panel gaps in doing so (all been sorted now) :thumb:

this has gave me the chance to take HD videos too 

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## shabba

perfect, amazing, great..nothing more to add!!!


----------



## DE 1981

Wow now thats what 110hours should look like-truly stunning Kelly and way above anything ive ever seen on here.

True master at work and thanks for taking the time to share with us.

Gav


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

I have editted the thread to include all of this below (at the very end) but thought i best post it here so you dont have to wait for all thouse picutres to upload again to view the updates for guys and girls who have been through once before :thumb:

Update since the car has been back for some more work since last year , and also got chance to film a couple of HD vidoes to :thumb:

The car since the first visit has done some la mans trips and a few PH meetings all with proper driving  :driver:

The car has been back to a Ford GT specialist for bumper delete which improves the lines of the car .

So when the car arrived we noticed that the rear clam did not have even shut lines after the bumper delete , so we pointed out the error to the customer and while looking closer at the panel gaps the sun decided to come out for a few moments and that is we KDS and the customer spotted extra added for free swirls around the area recently worked on by specialist :wall:

The plan of action was to book in for a KDS bronze detail to remove the swirls from the damaged area and a very light correction over the rest of the car to bring it up to scratch :thumb:

I also suggested that the wheels are refurbished to make the car perfect , i did show the owner on the first visit the bad paint finish on the wheels and then he told me that he had just had them refurbished and guess which company dont that :lol:

so here are a few more updated photos and 2 videos :thumb:

Lets start with the wheels

before KDS refurb but after specialist refurb (satin before and after)


















































































during refurb














































after refurb and much better finish now













































































































Now the panel gap issue

slightly tapering gap




























during adjustment










wheels off




























then better gap



















this is what the car bodywork condition from its la mans trip

you can see how the LSP is still working and the dirt has settled of the water droplets














































and straight to the afters with no rear bumper
















































































































































































































and lastly the HD vidoes , dont forget to select HD option











Thanks for viewing

Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## big ben

very nice

is the bugatti getting done? would like to see what you do to it :thumb:


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

big ben said:


> very nice
> 
> is the bugatti getting done? would like to see what you do to it :thumb:


Loooooong thread to come in the future :thumb:

And HD videos of all the processes :buffer:

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## CleanYourCar

kdskeltec said:


> Loooooong thread to come in the future :thumb:
> 
> And HD videos of all the processes :buffer:
> 
> kelly
> 
> www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


Kelly that is flippin superb from start to finish! You are definitely moving in the right circles there. It seems like you are progressing year on year.

Next year I'll have to find time to come and say hi :wave:

Tim


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

CleanYourCar said:


> Kelly that is flippin superb from start to finish! You are definitely moving in the right circles there. It seems like you are progressing year on year.
> 
> Next year I'll have to find time to come and say hi :wave:
> 
> Tim


Cheers Tim :thumb: , many supercars to post in the future some will eclipse this thread for detail content to :doublesho

Please come down and see the KDS team, dodo juice and g techniq have both visited KDS, so about time you did the same :wave:

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Beau Technique

Cant belive I mised this.
Detailing to the extreme in a nutshell.
Lovely work.


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

scottbt said:


> Cant belive I mised this.
> Detailing to the extreme in a nutshell.
> Lovely work.


Hi mate :wave:

thanks :thumb:

look out for the next details posted on here from myself , advance search kds detailing so you dont miss more of my posts 

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## [email protected]

I would had loved to been at the petrol stations you lot popped into that day must had been surreal. That paint was F 'ed though amazing job, I would had thought the guy would offer you time share usage :driver:


----------



## ahaydock

Top job sir and thanks for taking the time to post it for us :thumb:


----------



## Jason2002

I popped in to KDS to buy some products and i saw the Veyron finished, it looked absolutely stunning. Just before I left the owner of the Veyron turned up to pick his car up, his face was a picture - he was speechless :doublesho

That was one very impressed owner........


----------



## Alan W

Bump for a stunning Thread that deserves to see the light of day once again for all those that missed it the first time around. :thumb:

Awesome attention to detail Kelly, including the Thread photos! 

Alan W


----------



## Adrian Convery

Never seen this thread as I am guessing it was before my time, stunning work and I would love to go to something like that!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

Alan W said:


> Bump for a stunning Thread that deserves to see the light of day once again for all those that missed it the first time around. :thumb:
> 
> Awesome attention to detail Kelly, including the Thread photos!
> 
> Alan W


Thanks for the bump Alan - I missed it first time around.

It's nothing short of epic as ever. It's Kelly's ability to sort almost any issue that constantly amazes me. Removing swirls is one thing, but the extra details are what really counts on something like this.

Amazing stuff.

Russ.


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

[email protected] said:


> I would had loved to been at the petrol stations you lot popped into that day must had been surreal. That paint was F 'ed though amazing job, I would had thought the guy would offer you time share usage :driver:


Yep the petrol station we ALL stopped at was a picture :thumb:

Time share , well sort of i got invited to stay free of charge in france to watch the la mans classic race , but work commitments meant i could not go :wall:



ahaydock said:


> Top job sir and thanks for taking the time to post it for us :thumb:


Thanks



Jason2002 said:


> I popped in to KDS to buy some products and i saw the Veyron finished, it looked absolutely stunning. Just before I left the owner of the Veyron turned up to pick his car up, his face was a picture - he was speechless :doublesho
> 
> That was one very impressed owner........





Alan W said:


> Bump for a stunning Thread that deserves to see the light of day once again for all those that missed it the first time around. :thumb:
> 
> Awesome attention to detail Kelly, including the Thread photos!
> 
> Alan W


Thanks Alan



Adrian Convery said:


> Never seen this thread as I am guessing it was before my time, stunning work and I would love to go to something like that!


Many more like that from the past



MidlandsCarCare said:


> Thanks for the bump Alan - I missed it first time around.
> 
> It's nothing short of epic as ever. It's Kelly's ability to sort almost any issue that constantly amazes me. Removing swirls is one thing, but the extra details are what really counts on something like this.
> 
> Amazing stuff.
> 
> Russ.


Thanks Guys , more of this nature well actually even large scale to come in the future 

Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

Theres a good chance of this car being at the Kds April fools day meet too :thumb:

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## ben-150

WOW is amazing work:argie::thumb:


----------



## Miguel Pestana

Impressive work!!!


----------

